# Repairing cracks in concrete utility sink



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Buy a new sink.


----------



## machouinard (Aug 18, 2011)

That was my suggestion.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

i'd bet you can not get the cracks dry, so covering them is all you can do. is the the epoxy used to anchor rebar in concrete cheaper than a plastic Ho De Po sink and your time????


----------

